# As bad as there said to be?



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

I just noticed that there is a w8 passat at a lot near me, are these engines really as bad as I've heard? Broken crank shafts?!


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: As bad as there said to be? (thetwodubheads)*

saw 3 or 4 of them. no internal parts available, so you'd need a whole long block = $20k. ins co's usually total them when the crank breaks.
they're sweet rides but i wouldn't buy one...


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: As bad as there said to be? (David R. Hendrickson)*

Any insight from VW as to why, or is it a bad design?


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: As bad as there said to be? (thetwodubheads)*

i never heard of an official VW opinion, but from what we saw it was just weak at the bearing journals. broke between #1 and #2.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: As bad as there said to be? (David R. Hendrickson)*

what??? never heard of the CRANK breaking! 
were you a dealership service manager? 
i kept hearing about the cam position sensor going bad, which required engine removal, but never the crank breaking!


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: As bad as there said to be? (BlackJelli)*

dealer tech


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: As bad as there said to be? (David R. Hendrickson)*

hopefully i'll never see this issue. but i do have ext warranty just in case.
i wonder if these cars with broken cranks were abused... did you know anything about how they were treated?


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: As bad as there said to be? (BlackJelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackJelli* »_i wonder if these cars with broken cranks were abused... did you know anything about how they were treated?

nope.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: As bad as there said to be? (David R. Hendrickson)*

Drove mine hard every day for 75,000 miles. Ran flawlessly.


----------

